# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 5/11/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Knowing that the winds were going to rip mid morning, we made a plan to leave the dock around 5:30 and hopefully get in a few hours of calmer conditions. And wouldn't you know it, our plan came together. Finding rafts of finger mullet and some nervous ballyhoo on an oyster reef we decided to give it a try armed with blue/chrome spook jrs. and bone she dogs we began to blanket the reef.

Not 30 yards into the wade we were hooked up with a couple nice 20-22" trout. For the next 2 hours I don't think we moved more than 50 yards and were blessed with trout after trout from 18-23". These fish were crushing our topwaters like it was their last meal. With the cool morning, these fish were knee deep to thigh deep on the reef. We did try a variety of lures, from soft plastics to Double D's. We caught a few fish on these baits, but the hits didn't seem to be as hard as the topwaters suggested. More of a tick or that hung up feeling with a slight head shake, so we decided to tie the topwaters back on and have some fun.

It's funny how particular they can seem to be some days, but I guess if it ain't broke don't try to fix it. Our bite tappered off around 10am when the wind starting to pick up and the water quickly started turning to mud.

Since it was just one client, who at the age of 74 can hang in there with the best of them, we decided to make a few trolls down some leeward shorelines for some redfish. He took me to school on the redfish, catching 5 and loosing 2 before I got bit. After a couple trolls we decided to call it a day as we knew the winds were only going to get worse. Such an enjoyable time with a great friend! All our trout 20" or better were released to fight another day.

Give us a call or send us a text to get in on the action. We have plenty of availability with all that is going on in the country for May-July. Hope to see y'all soon.


----------

